# has anyone applied plastidip on mountain bike to protect the frame?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

has anyone applied plastidip on mountain bike to protect the frame?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

unless it is an old bike it probably would void the warranty.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I've used it on my truck. 

If it would scratch your paint, it'll go right through the plasti-dip.

Use helicopter tape.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

deke505 said:


> unless it is an old bike it probably would void the warranty.


Why would plastidip void the warranty?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I use it on my dog leash clasp to keep it from getting so cold in the winter. It didn't void that warranty.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Plastidip is really like a big sticker, peels of easy.
I plastidipped bike parts, frames, motorcycle parts, etc - just can't imagine how it would void the warranty. Yes, you cannot predict how particular paint finish will react but I never saw paint/part ruined by plastidip.

To OP - not sure it is worth it though. What kind of protection are you looking for?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Alot of manufacturers will void the warranty if a frame is painted by the owner.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

It won't void any warranty, it would just peel off if you needed to have the frame looked at. 



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And by the way what I said above is a true story. The warranty department in dog leash centeral have pretty much stayed put and let me do what I want. I even walked my dog right by their pane glass window, sure I got a smirk or two but they knew there was nothing they could do.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

It won't work well. Plastidip is a coating, not a protectant finish. I Plastidip'd a set of fork lowers once. Dirt sticks in the porous finish and ANY sort of mild chemical (fork oil, chain oil, etc.) will strip the finish.

Get helicopter tape.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blatant said:


> It won't work well. Plastidip is a coating, not a protectant finish. I Plastidip'd a set of fork lowers once. Dirt sticks in the porous finish and ANY sort of mild chemical (fork oil, chain oil, etc.) will strip the finish.
> 
> Get helicopter tape.


Why did you plastidip your fork lowers?
It's a mountain bike it's going to get scratched.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Because I stripped the lowers an wanted to try the plastidip.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blatant said:


> Because I stripped the lowers an wanted to try the plastidip.


So you did it to prevent scratches or because you like that sexy rubber look.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No answer, I was just curious what would posses one to plasti-dip one's fork lowers. :???:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you did it to prevent scratches or because you like that sexy rubber look.


because it is practicing safe forking.:thumbsup::skep:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I use it on my dog leash clasp to keep it from getting so cold in the winter. It didn't void that warranty.


I Plasti-dipped both my cats so they keep that as-new sleek look!

The rescue shelter don't ever do warranties, so that's a non-issue for me...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

deke505 said:


> because it is practicing safe forking.:thumbsup::skep:


Great just another thing to educate our children on.:incazzato:


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not sure why you're stuck on this question. I had stripped lowers, I had Plastidip on hand and I tried it. It didn't work well and I stripped it off. End of story.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blatant said:


> I'm not sure why you're stuck on this question. I had stripped lowers, I had Plastidip on hand and I tried it. It didn't work well and I stripped it off. End of story.


Because you still haven't revealed the "why" in your decision to do it. Was it to prevent scratches or because you liked the sexy rubber look?


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

I didn't realize it was so susceptible to chemicals. In LA I see wheels, hoods, and sometimes entire cars covered in this stuff. And no, it's not primer. Don't some "tuner" shops even sell this service? 
Whatever. Just surprised to read that it's not more stable.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

vqdriver said:


> I didn't realize it was so susceptible to chemicals. In LA I see wheels, hoods, and sometimes entire cars covered in this stuff. And no, it's not primer. Don't some "tuner" shops even sell this service?
> Whatever. Just surprised to read that it's not more stable.


Are you confusing Plastidip with Armacoat or Rhyno Coat?


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

Dipyourcar.com

PlastiDip a WHOLE CAR - How-to by DipYourCar.com - YouTube


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blatant said:


> I'm not sure why you're stuck on this question. I had stripped lowers, I had Plastidip on hand and I tried it. It didn't work well and I stripped it off. End of story.


Because you still haven't revealed the "why" in your decision to do it. Was it to prevent scratches or because you liked the sexy rubber look?

I guess we'll just choose one seeing how your avoiding the question.
"Sexy rubber look"


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Are you slow or is English not your primary language?

I'll try typing slooooower for you.

I stripped my fork lowers. I needed to paint them. I had Plastic-dip on the shelf. I was curious how it would work. I plasti-dipped the lowers. It looked fine. Any chemical contact removed the coating. I stripped it back off and painted with actual paint.

You really seem driven on the point of "why." Is it not enough that I wanted to try it? If it'll help, you can believe whatever you like. Maybe I was just too lazy to drive to the hardware store.

Clearly, you've never used Plasti-dip. It's neither "sexy" nor "rubber." 

By the way, I wasn't avoiding the question. I was trying to avoid stupidity. I failed. You win.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blatant said:


> Are you slow or is English not your primary language?
> 
> I'll try typing slooooower for you.
> 
> ...


Sorry for upsetting you but this ^^^ little fit still didn't answer the question. Let's try the question again.
Did you Plasti - dip your fork lowers to avoid scratches or because you like the sexy rubber look. It's one or the other, I can make it multiple choice if you prefer.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

I painted a beater 26 rigid fork with that crap. NOT SEXY at all, just looks like sunscreen stains bu still better than trek decals


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry for upsetting you but this ^^^ little fit still didn't answer the question. Let's try the question again.
> Did you Plasti - dip your fork lowers to avoid scratches or because you like the sexy rubber look. It's one or the other, I can make it multiple choice if you prefer.


He already answered your question. Just because he didn't answer it with one of the two ridiculous choices you gave him, doesn't mean he didn't answer it. Do you have reading issues, or you are trying to be funny and failing. Which one is it?

See what I did there? Nah you probably didn't get it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_Alberto_ said:


> He already answered your question. Just because he didn't answer it with one of the two ridiculous choices you gave him, doesn't mean he didn't answer it. Do you have reading issues, or you are trying to be funny and failing. Which one is it?
> 
> See what I did there? Nah you probably didn't get
> it.


Multiple choice ^^ got it.<< I see what you did there.

But apparently I have reading comprehension problems because I don't see where he answered my question in any of his responses. He even typed slower for me but still to no aval.

His best answer to "why" he Plast-Dipped his fork lowers here:


Blatant said:


> Are you slow or is English not your primary language?
> 
> I'll try typing slooooower for you.
> 
> I stripped my fork lowers. I needed to paint them. I had Plastic-dip on the shelf. I was curious how it would work. I plasti-dipped the lowers. It looked fine. Any chemical contact removed the coating. I stripped it back off and painted with actual paint..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I don't know why the big secret as to "why" one would Plasti - Dip fork lowers.

A multiple choice question. Please choose one answer.

1] To prevent scratches.
2] For that sexy rubber look.
3] The devil made me do it.
4] Too lazy to go to the store to buy paint. It was in my garage so I used it.
5] I saw a You Tube video of a Harley dude doing it to his chopper.

I fear we may never know without this question answered. Then the rest of us wll be stumbling blindy through this tough decision. When someone with experience could have shed light on the why which could have prevented a lot of heartache for future Plasti-Dip fork lower decision making.


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

Blatant said:


> I stripped my fork lowers. I needed to paint them. I had Plastic-dip on the shelf. I was curious how it would work.
> 
> Maybe I was just too lazy to drive to the hardware store.
> 
> .


Boom. That is the why. Nothing more, nothing less.

If I had the **** laying around, I'd try it too. May as well since you have it right there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

onlyoyster99 said:


> Boom. That is the why. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> If I had the **** laying around, I'd try it too. May as well since you have it right there.


I'll add laziness as an option in the multiple choice question. I just hope he doesn't leave us hanging about his answer for much longer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Apparently the Harley dudes are in to it to.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No answer tells me it was #2, I hate to be presumptuous but You leave me with no choice.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

well I am only contemplating plastidip the frame. I don't want to dip the forks, pedals, crankset or wheels.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No answer tells me it was #2, I hate to be presumptuous but You leave me with no choice.


Basically, what I got after reading your multiple post is, you can't understand how a person would simply do something out of curiosity.

Also: _presumptuous_; failing to observe the limits of what is permitted or appropriate.

You failed to observe the motivation behind the action, which was simply 'curiosity'.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pdxmark said:


> Basically, what I got after reading your multiple post is, you can't understand how a person would simply do something out of curiosity.
> 
> Also: _presumptuous_; failing to observe the limits of what is permitted or appropriate.
> 
> You failed to observe the motivation behind the action, which was simply 'curiosity'.


Exactly which bring's us back to the question of "why"?
Curiosity of what, to see how sexy the rubber looks. Or curiosity if it would help in scratch prevention. Or curiosity in that ???


----------

